# Typhoon Deluxe Value??



## Typhoon (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello. I have what i believe to be an all original schwinn deluxe typhoon in nice shiny rideable condition. I was told the serial number is for May 1968. Catalog number may be L15-6, 26" coaster brake single gear model with headlight (not working) and front fender chrome grate. I do not have any original documentation for the bike. My uncle bought it new. Could someone please guide me as a newbie in determining it's  ballpark value for sale? 

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 23, 2011)

Pictures, we like to see um and need them to help you.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## ohdeebee (Jun 23, 2011)

To the right buyer I wold say somewhere just north of $200. The Typhoon is by far the most common of all the Schwinns. Deluxe or not, its still a single speed Typhoon and very very common, even in that condition (which is very nice I might say). Nice bike though, if it were mine and were in my family, I would keep it and ride the hell out of it.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## kcrowe (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Talewinds (Jun 24, 2011)

Dang, that thing looks brand new!!!


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 24, 2011)

Very nice bike, I`d have to agree with Ohdeebee that if this bike was in my family thats were it would stay. And 200 would be a fair price


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 24, 2011)

Thx all for the kind remarks and valuable information. I had no idea what it was worth! I probably will sell it though for a number of reasons...


----------



## Old rim (Jun 25, 2011)

very nice - I hate to see you sell it--unless it goes to a good home


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 25, 2011)

*Keeper*

I think that  bike would easily sell for more than $200.00 on ebay,probably $300.00.Check the completed listings for a Deluxe Typhoon,they're not that common and few are that nice. I too would keep it,but I'm biased,I love the Spartan look and have 3.....Tell you what, I'm not far from you. Send me an e-mail if you decide to sell off ebay.

Pat


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 26, 2011)

PCHiggin said:


> I think that  bike would easily sell for more than $200.00 on ebay,probably $300.00.Check the completed listings for a Deluxe Typhoon,they're not that common and few are that nice. I too would keep it,but I'm biased,I love the Spartan look and have 3.....Tell you what, I'm not far from you. Send me an e-mail if you decide to sell off ebay.
> 
> Pat




Thx, will do...


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jun 26, 2011)

PM sent, Thanks, Mike


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 26, 2011)

Vintage Velo said:


> PM sent, Thanks, Mike




I think I responded...if you did not get it let me know and I will try again.


----------



## Vintage Velo (Jun 26, 2011)

I would pay 350 shipped to 98403, Thanks, Mike in Tacoma


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 26, 2011)

Vintage Velo said:


> I would pay 350 shipped to 98403, Thanks, Mike in Tacoma



  Wow..I will have to think about it


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 27, 2011)

BTW, could someone tell me if it would be ok to hang this bike on a padded hook by the front tire/rim in my garage? Don't want to hurt the bike!


----------



## ZZ3Malibu (Jun 27, 2011)

yes you can....wont hurt it


----------



## Typhoon (Jul 18, 2011)

Just to conclude this story, the bike is now officially sold. It sold for $370 and that does not include any shipping, etc. Perhaps oddly, I keep thinking it should have brought even more, but I suppose it is certainly a very good price to receive!

Thanks again to all on the forum here...


----------

